# Original 70 Stingray DeLuxe



## SchwinnFan (Apr 27, 2019)

Help please!  Decals on top tube and seat tube are in great condition, bet yellowed.  Any way to clean w/o ruining decals?


----------



## Igotitbad (Apr 27, 2019)

Personally I wouldn't touch them. Looks like a super nice original bike. I think it's beutiful just the way it is.


----------



## vastingray (Apr 27, 2019)

Take a little bit of orange hand cleaner put it on your finger and slowly rub it they will come back bright white but Do NOT use it on your chainguard or fork darts


----------



## SchwinnFan (Apr 28, 2019)

vastingray said:


> Take a little bit of orange hand cleaner put it on your finger and slowly rub it they will come back bright white but Do NOT use it on your chainguard or fork darts




Thanks


----------



## stoney (Apr 28, 2019)

In the past I used windex on a clean rag and just rub lightly on the decal. Takes more than 1 application. As said above, DO NOT use on chain guard or fork darts.


----------



## Igotitbad (Apr 29, 2019)

Was your bike in the show at Ann Arbor on Sunday?


----------



## SchwinnFan (Apr 29, 2019)

Igotitbad said:


> Was your bike in the show at Ann arbor on Sunday?




Yes that was my bike. First time I entered in a bike show. I was pretty geeked when it won.


----------



## Igotitbad (Apr 29, 2019)

I thought it must be the same bike. Congratulations.


----------

